# Resale Prices for Hyatt Coconut Plantation



## glengil (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have a good idea of current resale pricing for Hyatt Coconut Plantation 2000 or 2200 point weeks?  What would be considered attractive resale pricing?

Thank you


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2009)

Right now you should be able to buy/sell a 2000 point week for not more than $11K.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 31, 2009)

Kal, I would be interested in a 2000 point listing for 11K (or close to it). The best I have seen have been closer to 17-18K. Or are you saying that these 17-18K listings would really sell for around 11K in today's economy?

Can you point me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## Kal (Mar 31, 2009)

The prices I mentioned reflect today's market, not what sellers are asking. In most cases sellers don't understand the current supply and demand situation timeshares are facing. Thus, any asking prices will almost always be considerably high. It's both humorous and sad to see what some sellers are asking. The reality will quickly set in.

Therefore, use today's numbers to structure your offer price.


----------



## davevt98 (Mar 31, 2009)

Kal said:


> The prices I mentioned reflect today's market, not what sellers are asking. In most cases sellers don't understand the current supply and demand situation timeshares are facing. Thus, any asking prices will almost always be considerably high. It's both humorous and sad to see what some sellers are asking. The reality will quickly set in.
> 
> Therefore, use today's numbers to structure your offer price.



I greatly agree.  There is a seller on ebay trying to sell a 2200 point week for 20K.  I couldn't imagine this selling even if it were the high times of the dot.com era.  

Maybe he'll learn - maybe he won't.


----------



## twobluecats (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow.  I know there's not a darn thing I can do about it, but I'm sick about buying direct from Hyatt in October.  We are sitting on $30k for Wild Oak Ranch week 26 2200 points.  I know we will come to love Hyatt--I'm sure of it, but knowing how quick we were to jump in and how much we lost by not checking out resale makes me a little (okay a lot!) queasy.....


----------



## Kal (Apr 5, 2009)

You're not alone.  I suspect more than 90% of first-time timeshare buyers make that purchase from the developer.  Retroactively, all you can do is hope that first one only had minimum PAIN.

But look at it this way:  You got the exact unit you wanted during the week you wanted.  Buying resale limits your options.


----------



## traveller28 (Apr 14, 2009)

Kal can you tell me the resale price for an annual Bronze week with 1300 points at the Coconut Plantation.

Thanks


----------

